# adaptateur VGA



## MACJB (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai recement récupéré les 2 machines suivantes : 
un Apple PowerMac 4400/200
un Umax Apus 2000 PowerPc 603e/180

L'apple fait vraiement antiquité, mais possède quand même un graveur de CD RW. Il porte 1997 comme date. Le Umax semble déja plus étoffé car il comporte un gros processeur avec radiateur et un disque de 8 go. les barrettes de mémoire ressemblent à de la sdram, il ets de la même année je crois.

Avec ces deux Ordis, j'ai reçu un adaptateur vidéo MAC hold school vers VGA avec 10 switch impossibles à régler.

J'ai donc épluché ce forum pour trouver des info, j'ai fais le tour des sites de vendeurs d'adaptateur sités (en passant, on peut remarquer que sur ces différent sites, la photo est la même, et la référence se termine pratiquement toujours par 85170. tous ses vendeurs doivent se fournir au même endroit)

Mais impossible d'avoir le plan de configuration de ces switch. et je n'ai pas envi de me taper les 1024 combinaisons qu'un joyeux drille a proposer d'essayer.

Si quelqu'un a la notice technique de ce bidule, ou bien sait où se la procurer, ou bien a déja réglé le sien avec succes, je lui serais reconnaissant de se manifester.

D'autre part, quelqu'un aurait-il des infos sur ce Umax, est-ce répandu ou bien est-ce une curiosité.

D'avance un grand merci.


----------



## Invité (17 Décembre 2006)

Sur un autre forum, je répondais. Mais avec un switch 8. Pas 10. Je te laisse la photo à tout hasard.
Autrement quelqu'un répondais :
"- 640x480 : 1001110111
-1024x768 : 1001011101
-1152x864 : 1101011101"


----------



## claude72 (17 Décembre 2006)

Si c'est un machin gris/beige avec les interrupteurs dans un bloc de plastique bleu, la combinaison standard est 1,4,6,7,9 sur "ON"


Tes deux ordinateurs ont un processeur équivalent, un 603e : le 603, 603e et 603ev sont les versions "bas-prix" (du 601) et sont utilisés dans les Mac grand-public (4400, 7220, 6200, 63x0, 6400, 6500 et les monoblocs 5200, 53x0, 5400, 5500) et/ou entrée de gamme et dans la plupart des clones.


Les barrettes mémoire du 4400 sont des DRAM EDO 3,3 V : elles ont 168 broches comme les DRAM 5V (des 7200, 8200, 7500, 7600, 8500, 9500, 7300, 8600 et 9600) et les SDRAM (des G3 et G4) auxquelles ressemblent beaucoup, mais elles sont pourtant très différentes et non-compatibles. Ces 3 types de barrettes 168 broches se distinguent par la position des deux encoches de détrompage, qui ne sont pas exactement placées pareil (la différence est subtile, de l'ordre d'1 mm, mais ça suffit pour empêcher de mettre les mauvaises barrettes dans les slots). Et il faut appairer les barrettes dans les slots 2 et 3 du 4400.
Tu trouveras quelques infos ici :
http://gilles.aurejac.free.fr/ramguide.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> Tes deux ordinateurs ont un processeur &#233;quivalent, un 603e : le 603, 603e et 603ev sont les versions "bas-prix" (du 601)



Non, les 603, 603e et 603ev sont des versions "basse consommation" des 604, 604e et 604ev, destin&#233;s aux machines portables, leur moindre prix les a fait utiliser aussi sur celles de bas de gamme..



claude72 a dit:


> Les barrettes m&#233;moire du 4400 sont des DRAM EDO 3,3 V : elles ont 168 broches comme les DRAM 5V (des 7200, 8200, 7500, 7600, 8500, 9500, 7300, 8600 et 9600)



ATTENTION : les 7200 et 8200, entre autres verraient leur carte m&#232;re endommag&#233;e par l'usage de ces barrettes. Il leur faut de la FPM, et non de l'EDO. Par ailleurs, si les 5500/6500 peuvent b&#233;n&#233;ficier de l'utilisation de barrettes EDO (&#224; condition qu'elles soient identiques), ce n'est pas le cas des 5400/6400, qui, s'ils supportent l'EDO, peuvent tr&#232;s bien se contenter de FPM. Enfin, pour l'EDO, il y en a deux sortes, celles avec contr&#244;le de parit&#233; (7500, 8500, 9500, 8600 et 9600), et celles sans (5500/6500). Le montage des premi&#232;res dans les machines de la seconde s&#233;rie fonctionne, mais elles ne sont reconnues que pour la moiti&#233; de leur valeur.


----------



## mfay (18 Décembre 2006)

Pour le Switch, les positions les plus utiles :

2367 svga : permet 640x480 en 60Hz et 800x600 en 57Hz
146789 -> 14": permet 640x480 en 67Hz et 832x624 en 75Hz
14678 -> 16": permet 640x480 67Hz, 832x624 75Hz, 1024x768 75Hz et 1152x870 75Hz
14679 -> 21" : La plupart des r&#233;solutions


( 2367, &#231;a veut dire : tu mets &#224; ON les positions 2, 3, 6, 7  )






Ca doit &#234;tre la 10&#232;me fois que je donne cette m&#234;me r&#233;ponse dans ce forum


----------



## OrdinoMac (18 Décembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> Et il faut appairer les barrettes dans les slots 2 et 3 du 4400.
> [/url]





nul besoin d'appairer les barrettes dans le 4400. Seul point à connaitre c'est que le premier slot ne peut gérer que 32 Mo alors que les deux autre slots du 4400/200 gérent chacun jusqu'à 64 Mo (soit 160 Mo au maximum pour le 4400/200).

le barrettes par paire c'est pour les 7500, 7600 pour des accés mémoire plus rapide.


----------



## OrdinoMac (18 Décembre 2006)

mfay a dit:


> Pour le Switch, les positions les plus utiles :
> 
> 2367 svga : permet 640x480 en 60Hz et 800x600 en 57Hz
> 146789 -> 14": permet 640x480 en 67Hz et 832x624 en 75Hz
> ...



Ces adaptateurs sont ils tous les mêmes, j'ai/j'avais un 4400 avec  un adaptaeur tel que celui sur la photo. et la position des switch n'avait aucune importance.


----------



## claude72 (19 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, les 603, 603e et 603ev sont des versions "basse consommation" des 604, 604e et 604ev, destinés aux machines portables, leur moindre prix les a fait utiliser aussi sur celles de bas de gamme.


D'après le site que j'ai cité dans mon post précédent, le 603 a été dérivé du 601 même si il a été commercialisé un petit peu après le 604 (lui aussi dérivé du 601) :

("_Le PPC 603 est une version basse consommation du PPC 601, avec un cache interne réduit à 2 fois 8 Ko.
Le PPC 604 est une version améliorée du PPC 601, comportant 3 unités de traitement des entiers. Il est à peu près deux fois plus puissant qu'un PPC 601 à fréquence égale..

Effectivement, la réduction du nombre de transistors et du cache interne réduit la consommation, mais aussi les performances et aussi le prix alors version "bas prix" ou version "basse consommation", c'est du pareil au même !!! 
(comme les 68LC040 sont les versions "LowCost" des 68040, mais aussi basse consommation et plus faibles performances)






			ATTENTION : les 7200 et 8200, entre autres verraient leur carte mère endommagée par l'usage de ces barrettes. Il leur faut de la FPM, et non de l'EDO.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

Effectivement, tu as raison, au temps pour moi (désolé, j'avais oublié ce point important)





			
				OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		


			nul besoin d'appairer les barrettes dans le 4400.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

Effectivement, tu as raison, au temps pour moi (bis). J'avais mal lu désolé.

(et quand on ne sait pas lire, on ferme sa gueule je sais, je la ferme et je sors)_


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2006)

Sur la plupart des cart&#232;s m&#232;res TANZANIA (comme mon ancien Starmax), il y en en fait 3 slots m&#233;moires dont un pour des Single Bank. Donc une gestion par paire serait impossible, c'est surtout une belle bidouille cet agencement de slots ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, les 603, 603e et 603ev sont des versions "basse consommation" des 604, 604e et 604ev, destinés aux machines portables, leur moindre prix les a fait utiliser aussi sur celles de bas de gamme





claude72 a dit:


> D'après le site que j'ai cité dans mon post précédent, le 603 a été dérivé du 601 même si il a été commercialisé un petit peu après le 604 (lui aussi dérivé du 601)



Je connais ce site, d'ailleurs très bien documenté ... sur la Ram, mais ma citation ci dessus est une traduction d'un extrait de l'introduction d'une notice technique de Motorola à l'intention des développeurs souhaitant intégrer ces processeurs dans leurs dispositifs.

Il est vrai que si les 603 et 604 sont tous deux des évolutions du 601, ils sont bien des processeurs frères, conçus en même temps, et non séparément, et intégrant des dispositifs communs dont le 601 est dépourvu, notamment en ce qui concerne la gestion de la cache de niveau 2, et les unités de traitement des entiers (une sur le 603, trois sur le 604, mais identiques) et celle des flottants, différentes de celle du 601 par leur capacité à gérer des rapports avec un bus système sur 32 ou 64 bits, alors que le 601 ne pouvait être utilisé que sur un bus 64 bits. 

Apple n'a que peu utilisé cette caractéristiques (seules les séries 52x0/62x0 et 53x0/63x0 ont utilisé des cartes mères 32 bits), mais pas mal d'automates industriels ont été améliorés par ce moyen, tant avec des 603 que des 604, à peu de frais, le design de leur cartes mères 32 bits n'ayant alors à subir que peu de modifications.


----------



## melaure (20 Décembre 2006)

En fait le 604 est le successeur direct du 601. Le 603 est plutôt une famille en parallèle qui est sorti quelques mois plus tôt en 94 que le 604. Son principal avantage est la désactivation automatique des unités de calcul non utilisées afin d'économiser l'énergie ce qui le dédiait idéalement aux portables.

C'est le souvenir que j'avais mais en vérifiant dans mon livre PowerPC Initiation Pratique  de chez Dunod (en fait un livre sur l'architecture et la programmation des PPC), c'est bien l'info que j'ai retrouvé. Je n'ai plus les roadmaps Motorola de l'époque, mais je suis quasi sur que c'tait le même schéma


----------



## MACJB (20 Décembre 2006)

Merci à tous d'avoir répondu aussi rapidement.

Quelques précisions. 

Il me semble maintenant évident qu'il y a un certain nombre de fabricants pour ce type de bidule.

Comme indiqué dans mon premier post, beaucoup de revendeurs doivent utiliser le même.
Mais si le modèle est d'un constructeur différent, la construction interne doit être différente.

En effet, j'ai trouvé sur le site de BELKIN, la planche de paramétrage de deux modèles : 1 avec 9 et un avec 10 switch. J'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons (90) du modèle 10 sans suces. Celles données par Mfay font partie de ces combinaisons non fonctionelles sur mon adaptateur, Idem pour celle de Claude72. 
Je vais essayer celles de Invité (?)

Je n'exclu pas être en possession d'un apareil cassé (adaptateur ou Mac)

J'arrive quand même à avoir une image inexploitable (4 ou 5 cotes à cotes en fait) et avec un affichage qui vibre. je doit avoir un problème de balayage ou de synchro.

Je vais continuer mes recherches.


----------



## MACJB (5 Mars 2007)

Bonjour

De retour àprès troi mois (ma faute)

J'ai essayé sans succes les configs proposées par chacun : 9a ne marche pas.

Attention : 

En même temps que ces MAC, j'ai récupéré un PC et un écran VGA.

J'ai essayé cet écran sur les MAC et sur le PC. Et l'affichage est aussi defectueux sur les uns que les autres.

Je me sui aperçu qu'une des broches de l'écran était cassé.

Alors j'ai changé d'écran et de carte sur le PC et là nickel.

J'en déduit que l'écran récupéré était naze et a fusillé la carte du PC et l'équivalent du MAC. j'ai repéré deux ports PCI dispos sur le mac, quelqu'un pense-t-il qu'il est possible d'y installer une carte PCI-vga que j'ai en stock.

J'ai déja tenté l'expéirence, mais l'écran est noir, une idée ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2007)

La possibilit&#233; de mettre une carte vid&#233;o PCI suppose que cette carte dispose d'un firmware "Mac". En effet, la plupart des cartes vid&#233;o "Mac" existent aussi sur PC, mais avec des firmwares diff&#233;rents. Si la carte que tu as test&#233; vient d'un PC, elle ne peut fonctionner sur Mac.


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2007)

Et en plus le choix des marques est bien plus limité. 

J'avais un Starmax 4000 autrefois, et j'y ai utilisé successivement des 3Dfx Voodoo 2000/3000 et 4500.

L'avantage des 2000 et 3000 est que tu peux changer le firmware d'une carte PC pour la transformer en versions Mac. La version 4500 était fourni en package Mac avec des drivers adéquats.


----------



## MACJB (5 Mars 2007)

OK merci

L'avenir semble donc très sombre pour ces mahines.

On peut même plus s'en servir comme collection.

Donc avant que je les désosses pour récupérer tout ce qui peut l'être, quelqu'un a t il une idée de ce que je pourrai tenter en dernier ressort ?


----------



## guytantakul (5 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Et en plus le choix des marques est bien plus limit&#233;.
> 
> J'avais un Starmax 4000 autrefois, et j'y ai utilis&#233; successivement des 3Dfx Voodoo 2000/3000 et 4500.
> 
> L'avantage des 2000 et 3000 est que tu peux changer le firmware d'une carte PC pour la transformer en versions Mac. La version 4500 &#233;tait fourni en package Mac avec des drivers ad&#233;quats.



Pareil, j'ai une voodoo 3 / 2000 dans mon vieux G3 desktop.
L'avantage de cette carte &#233;tait &#233;galement la possibilit&#233; de flasher le firmware &#224; partir d'un mac (beaucoup de cartes n&#233;cessitent un PC pour faire la manip)


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2007)

On peut aussi trouver des cartes vidéo Pci pour Mac dans les petites annonces.
J'ai acheté ainsi deux cartes pour mes Starmax. Une TwinTurbo 8Mo et une Radeon Mac Edition 32Mo !
tout cela fonctionne toujours au mieux.


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2007)

MACJB a dit:


> OK merci
> 
> L'avenir semble donc très sombre pour ces mahines.
> 
> ...



Il ne faut pas dire ça. Ces machines restent sympa, par contre elles sont de la même génération. Ca ne vaut pas le coup de booster les deux.


----------



## MACJB (6 Mars 2007)

Le truc, c'est que j'aurais voulu en voir au mois un fonctionner. Le vrai mac n'a pas de HD, et le Umax n'a plus de sortie affichage.

Alors que puis-je en faire, je peu même pas le filer à un collectionneur, qu'est-ce qu'il en ferait s'ils sont naze ?


----------



## Invité (6 Mars 2007)

Tu peux mettre le HD de l'Umax dans le 4400. 
Si l'Os est inférieur ou égal au 9.1 ça devrait booter.


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2007)

Au fait MCJB, tu es dans quel coin ?

Tu as peut-être un club Apple pas loin si tu veux de l'aide physique.


----------



## MACJB (11 Mars 2007)

Personne n'a d'idée ?
Merci.


----------

